# LSGTPA pull in Blue Ridge, Tx



## Texas TRex (Aug 5, 2010)

The LSGTPA pullers will be back in the dirt this Saturday night in Blue Ridge, TX. Action starts at 6pm.

See www.LSGTPA.com for details.


----------

